# MG Maestro Turbo engine detail



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Work underway in earnest to tidy up the MG Turbo's engine bay for next Sunday when I'm attending a local car show. Killed a few nearly new microfibres and grazed a few knuckles. Happy with the progress made but a few minor touches still to go. If any of you were ever curious as to what lay under the bonnet of these things, well this is it in all its turbo'd glory. Thanks for looking


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I for one have never seen under the bonnet of one of those, so thanks for showing.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Right that's officially it. Engine bay detail complete. Got to the stage where 100% more effort would result in maybe 10% improvement and that's where even an OCD obsessive like myself calls it a day.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Did a great job on the turbo MG mate . Too bad taht we don t have any MGs in Canada for I don t remeber when . The early 80s maybe .

What did you used for cleaning on the engine compartment


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Auto Glym engine and machine cleaner mainly. And about 5lbs of elbow grease lol.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

One of these overtook me on the A64 at York today. Complete with 1980s speakers on thereafter parcel shelf. I've not seen one for years.


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great job mate! Its a really intricate job getting round all the nooks and crannies in an engine bay! 

I used AG engine and machine cleaner as well but followed it up with the rubber and vinyl care product to bring up the hoses and plastics in the bay. Maybe worth a look if you are interested?

Thanks for showing this lovely car I love MGs!

Alex


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Gotta love MG!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

G51 NAV said:


> Auto Glym engine and machine cleaner mainly. And about 5lbs of elbow grease lol.


Got me some Autoglym ! Thanx mate .


----------

